# Profiler geht nach dem Patch nicht mehr :(



## FelixAdam (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Nach dem Patch sammelt der BLASC-Profieler keine Daten mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



see:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe alle mods deaktiviert bis auf BLASC, BLASC einmal neu installiert, immernoch das selbe Problem *schnief*
Hilfe...


----------



## Kasumi (9. Juni 2005)

hab das selbe problem. tauche zwar in der db auf, aber als lvl0...
wenn ich mir die letzten10 aktualisierungen angucke dann find ich da haufenweise chars die mit lvl0 'aktualisiert' wurden, da würd ich ja sagen es geht allen so, aber da werden auch chars richtig aktualisiert, sprich mit korrekter lvl-angabe etc, also kanns wohl doch nicht allen so gehen Oo

beim (ersten) einloggen mit meinen chars in wow mit aktiviertem blasc bekomm ich folgende fehlermeldung von blasc:
"bad argument #1 to 'gsub' (string expected, got nil)"
kann ich nicht viel mit anfangen, aber vielleicht jemand anderes?!^^

gruss...


----------



## B3N (9. Juni 2005)

Ja - das Problem ist seit kurzem bekannt. Blizzard scheint mit dem Patch wieder einiges am Interface geändert zu haben. Wir arbeiten an einer schnellen Lösung!


----------



## Metatron (9. Juni 2005)

Also wir haben in unserer Gilde das gleiche Prob nur das keine Fehler Meldung kommt. Alle die ihren Char Upgedated haben haben lvl 0 und keine Details auf den Visitenkarten und in der Datenbank finde ich mich garnicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(keinen von meinen Chars)


----------



## Littlefood (9. Juni 2005)

Metatron schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir haben in unserer Gilde das gleiche Prob nur das keine Fehler Meldung kommt. Alle die ihren Char Upgedated haben haben lvl 0 und keine Details auf den Visitenkarten und in der Datenbank finde ich mich garnicht mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gleiche prob haben alle bei uns


----------



## Chepre (11. Juni 2005)

wir ebenso, nur komisch ist dass ich noch mit Stufe, Gegenständen, etc. in der Datenbank stehe. Zwar alles veraltet aber immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie B3N sagte findet BLASC keine vernünftigen Daten da Blizzard wieder was änderte, somit kann nichts ausser eurem Charakternamen hochgeladen werden.


----------



## bexxa (14. Juni 2005)

hi,

wisst ihr schon wannn der bug behoben sein wird?

Gruss


----------



## Rohan (14. Juni 2005)

Chepre schrieb:
			
		

> wir ebenso, nur komisch ist dass ich noch mit Stufe, Gegenständen, etc. in der Datenbank stehe. Zwar alles veraltet aber immerhin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich manuell die SavedVariables.lua.*old* hochlade stehen die chars auch mit alter Ausrüstung im Herold. Lade ich aber aktuelle Daten kommt das da raus *mit Finger nach unten zeigtz* 

Alle chars ganz normal ein Account, einer wird gar nicht aktualisiert (Krieger ist noch Priester, dabei lange geändert)... einer ist nur Level 0 (Darkstar)... der Andere ist auf aktuellem alten Stand (Lest) *g* wird aber gar nicht mehr aktualisiert, selbst falsch nicht...

B3N dann drücktz I eu ma die Daumen gelle?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Trotz aller Probleme bleibt mir nur eins, respektvoll den Hut ziehen vor Leuten die sich so eine Arbeit machen, und uns seit Langem mit so netten Statistiken etc versorgen! /clap


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (15. Juni 2005)

Bei mir funzt der manuelle Upload gar net mehr, kommt immer:

blasc.de 

Fehler: Bitte gib eine Datei an, welche an den Herold übertragen werden soll!

zurück 

Trotz richtiger Datei, automatisch gehts anscheinend, aber mit dem 0-Level-Problem.


----------



## Poximus (15. Juni 2005)

schade ich möchte eigentlich schon ganze gerne dass es bald wieder funktioniert.


mfg
Poxi


----------



## Merianna (16. Juni 2005)

Wisst ihr schon ungefähr wanns wieder laufen wird?


----------



## adhome (17. Juni 2005)

Ich hab mal versucht selbst den Fehler zu finden. Ich bin kein Experte in Lua und progammiere nur etwas als Hobby. 
Leider kommt keine Fehlermeldung vom Script. Klar ab Level kommen keine Daten. Ich schlage mal vor einen Blick in das Plugin von http://wow.allakhazam.com zu werfen. Dort funktioniert noch alles. 
Die haben da auch eine sehr gute Abfrage ob Target ein gültiger player ist. 
Was im Profiler da für ne Abfrage ist scheint etwas zusammengewürfelt zu sein.
Es scheint, dass ob die Funktion zu früh aufgerufen wird. Werd heute Abend nochmal sehen. Funktionen wie UnitLevel usw. funktionieren auf jeden Fall noch in V1.5.

Edit:
So ich habs mir nochmal angesehen. Der Fehler liegt im falschen Zeitpunkt der Ausführung(Beim Runterfahren). Habs schnell geändert und nun geht alles wieder. 
Wer's haben will:
»BLASCProfiler @RPG24 Network«

Ist nur die lua Datei zum austauschen im \Interface\AddOns\Blascprofiler Verzeichnis.

Dies soll nur als Hotfix zu sehen sein. Das Profil wird z.B. nur beim Einloggen aktualisiert. Sprich wennn ihr levelt wird das erst nach nem relogg wiedergespiegelt. 
Ich rate desswegen dazu auf die offiziele neue Version zu warten.


----------



## Hyperdrive (18. Juni 2005)

Yea, cool!
Vielen Dank!
Bei mir klappt es mit der neuen Datei auch, auch wenn im Moment nur der Manuelle Upload funktioniert und meine ganzen Berufe usw nicht übertragen werden, aber immerhin schonmal wieder kein Level 0 Charakter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!
Thx für deine Arbeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glurak (18. Juni 2005)

Ich währe mal dafür das mal die neue version langsam kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auserdem währe ich auch wenn es hart ist mal nen kompletten reset zu machen der wissen datenbank sowie der char bank 



einige daten von mobs oder npcs sind falsch haben lvl 500++ usw. oder varimathras steht in Stormwind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das sind definitve sachen die aufgrund der benutzung von falschen  addons (die nicht zur neuen verion gehörten gemacht worden sind deshalb nochmal alles clearen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer weis wie viele falschen item daten drin stehen


----------



## FelixAdam (19. Juni 2005)

adhome schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> So ich habs mir nochmal angesehen. Der Fehler liegt im falschen Zeitpunkt der Ausführung(Beim Runterfahren). Habs schnell geändert und nun geht alles wieder.
> Wers haben will:
> http://rapidshare.de/files/2447666/BLASCProfiler.lua.html
> ...



Der Link funktioniert leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Könnte das bitte nochmal jemand posten?


----------



## Glurak (19. Juni 2005)

mh bei mir funzt der link einwandfrei 


musst nur ein bissl englisch  können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (20. Juni 2005)

hm .. also bei mir geht der Link auch nicht .. bekomme nur die Standardseite von rapidshare.de. Vielleicht ist der Verfasser oder einer der erfolgreichen Downloader so nett und schickt mir das File mal per PM hier.

Sollte das wie o.g. funktionieren pinne ich das dann hier in den Thread um den Rapidshare von euch zu entlasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimarella (20. Juni 2005)

Hier mal die Datei :

Sorry 4 traffic @ Admins ^^


----------



## Nyana (20. Juni 2005)

Bist Du echt lvl 12 oder funktioniert das nicht richtig ?


----------



## Nimarella (20. Juni 2005)

Funzt nicht richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem spiele ich erst seit einer Woche.

(kurz vor patch 1.5.0)

Ich habe bisher auch kein Update gefahren von den Chardaten. Im Moment bin ich level 26. Meine Ausrüstung ist auch bsl besser geworden.


----------



## adhome (20. Juni 2005)

Da viele nicht richtig wissen wie Rapidshare funktioniert hier noch ein Hinweis:
Bei dem Link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/2447666/BLASCProfiler.lua.html

ganz unten auf der Seite:
Bitte den Download-Typ wählen:   FREE 
anklicken

Danach öffnet sich eine neue Seite wo über "Download" die gesuchte Datei runtergeladen werden kann.

Nochmals der Hinweis: Dieser Hotfix sollte sofort nach erscheinen durch eine neue offizielle Version ersetzt werden. Es ist nicht klar ob es noch weitere inkompatibilitäten mit dem neuen Patch gibt. Wir wollen doch nicht falsche Daten hochladen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (21. Juni 2005)

okay, wie Ihran meiner SIG seht .. scheint es wieder zu funktionieren .. ich werde unser BLASC Team sofern sie es noch nicht mitbekommen haben entsprechend informieren, vielen Dank.


----------



## Merianna (21. Juni 2005)

Hi bei mir gehts immer noch nicht werde immer noch mit lvl 0 angezeigt.
Vieleicht kann mir ja wer sagen was ich machen muss.
bitte antworten 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (21. Juni 2005)

BLASC & WoW beenden !

- Datei runterladen
- Datei überschreiben
- BLASC starten
- WoW Starten
- Char einloggen
- irgendwas machen (Item mulen / Mob umhauen, oder so)
- Ausloggen
- Daten übertragen
- paar mins warten bis Datenbank Abgleich erfolgte (10 - 15 Mins)


----------



## Abtine (21. Juni 2005)

Geht bei mir nicht.Zeigt zwar dann an letztes Update 21/06 aber werte immer noch auf Null 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (21. Juni 2005)

hm .. bei mir ging es wie beschrieben - WoW & BLASC aus -- Datei überscheiben - zu Sicherheit neu gebootet - alles okay.


----------



## Merianna (21. Juni 2005)

Soweit geht alles bis auf die gilde?

Musss ich da irgendwas beachten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (21. Juni 2005)

Du, ich bin nicht im BLASC Team .. ich bin für das Board hier verantwortlich .. ich kann Dir zum Thema BLASC mit technischen Details nicht weiterhelfen, sorry.


----------



## melkor23 (22. Juni 2005)

Ist eigentlich jemandem schon aufgefallen, dass man sich den BLASC-Profiler nicht mehr runterladen kann. Es wird immer angezeigt, das Dokument enthält keine Daten (Firefox-Meldung).


----------



## Poximus (22. Juni 2005)

Leute, habt ihr eigentlich vor das BLASC wieder mal funktionieren wird?

Man hört von eurer Seite (Programmierer von Blasc) keine Rückmeldungen.
Seid ihr an der Behebung überhaupt dran dran? 

Oder wollt ihr das Projekt jetzt einfach aufgeben?
Wäre net mal ein Statement zu erhalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich schaue jeden Tag in dieses Forum rein, um zu sehen ob viell. blasc schon wieder funktioniert doch irgendwie lohnt es sich nicht mehr.

Wenn ihr mal ne ansage machen würdet wäre es echt fein.
Weil sonst müssten wir uns eine alternative zu blasc suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , 
Obwohl ich das eigentlich nicht will weil blasc schon ziemlich geil war.

Bitte um Rückmeldung!!!
mfg
Poxi


----------



## Nimarella (22. Juni 2005)

folgendes durchgeführt :

- Datei runterladen
- Datei überschreiben
- BLASC starten
- WoW Starten
- Char einloggen
- irgendwas machen (Item mulen / Mob umhauen, oder so)
- Ausloggen
- Daten übertragen
- paar mins warten bis Datenbank Abgleich erfolgte (10 - 15 Mins) 

leider ohne Resultat. Das Problem liegt möglicherweise auch noch woanders.


----------



## Neil (22. Juni 2005)

Die BLASC-Entwickler sind momentan im Urlaub und anderweitig unabkömmlich, weswegen gerade alles mehr oder weniger still steht. Ich bitte noch um ein wenig Geduld.


----------



## FelixAdam (22. Juni 2005)

Das Archiv läßt sich nicht entpacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"!   H:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\********\Desktop\BLASCProfiler.zip: The archive is either in unknown format or damaged"


----------



## Nyana (22. Juni 2005)

*@ Nimarella*
Ich sehe in den Aktualisierungen immer mehr Leute, die wieder Daten haben - also wo der fix funktioniert.

Ich selbst habe mein System gerade wieder neu aufgesetzt - also auch BLASC neu installiert. Vielleicht lag es daran - ich habe dann aber wirklich nur die LUA überschrieben, die hier angeboten wurde (interface/BLASCProfiler).

Das war es. Und siehe da, es geht. Aber eben nur bei den Chars, die ich auch bewegt habe (sh. 2. SIG)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## adhome (22. Juni 2005)

Ich habe noch den Fehler mit den Berufen und Skills beseitigt. Sollte nun besser gehen. 

Bitte wieder nur als Hotfix ansehen (;

EDIT: habs nochmal nach rapidshare hochgeladen. Diese Anhänge hier im Forum sind bugy.
http://rapidshare.de/files/2542418/BLASCProfiler.zip.html


----------



## Poximus (22. Juni 2005)

Neil schrieb:
			
		

> Die BLASC-Entwickler sind momentan im Urlaub und anderweitig unabkömmlich, weswegen gerade alles mehr oder weniger still steht. Ich bitte noch um ein wenig Geduld.
> [post="92969"][/post]​



Danke neil für deine klare Ansage*g* das war genau das was ich gebraucht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dann lohnt sich ja das Warten viell. doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			
				adhome schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch den Fehler mit den Berufen und Skills beseitigt. Sollte nun besser gehen.
> 
> Bitte wieder nur als Hotfix ansehen (;
> 
> ...




Ist das jetzt schon die ganze version?
Also ich meine wenn ich das jetzt installiere dann ist blasc wieder fix drauf oder muss man da noch irgendwas machen?

mfg
Poxi


----------



## Nyana (22. Juni 2005)

Du nimmst das 'normale' BLASCSetup.exe und installierst.
Anschließend nimmst Du die Datei von adhome und kopierst sie nach Interface/BLASCProfiler/ und überschreibst die vorhandenen Dateien.

So sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## Poximus (22. Juni 2005)

Nyana schrieb:
			
		

> Du nimmst das 'normale' BLASCSetup.exe und installierst.
> Anschließend nimmst Du die Datei von adhome und kopierst sie nach Interface/BLASCProfiler/ und überschreibst die vorhandenen Dateien.
> 
> So sollte es funktionieren.
> [post="93015"][/post]​




Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

lg
Poximus


----------



## DeadEye (22. Juni 2005)

Bei denen wo es nicht funktioniert mal einen kleinen tipp
die update funktion von blasc ausstellen.....
dann die datei in \World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp
und nochmal in \World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler
dann sollte es defenitiv gehen

hier nochmal der link:
»http://rapidshare.de/files/2542418/BLASCProfiler.zip.html«

mfg deadeye


----------



## Wanderer (22. Juni 2005)

DeadEye schrieb:
			
		

> Bei denen wo es nicht funktioniert mal einen kleinen tipp
> die update funktion von blasc ausstellen.....
> dann die datei in \World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp
> und nochmal in \World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler
> ...




Leider funktioniert bei mir seit dem letztem Patch auch nichts mehr und auch obiger Patch hilft dabei nicht.
Es werden vom BLASC Profiler nur noch Fehler produziert und Daten werden keine mehr aktuallisiert.

Schade, ich fand BLASC vom Prinzip her sehr gut, aber im moment hat man ausser extrem nervender PopUp Werbung nichts mehr von BLASC.

Ich für meinen Teil werde es wohl ganz löschen... schade um ein gutes Projekt.


----------



## Leoniz (23. Juni 2005)

Bei mir hats nun auch gefunzt, danke an adhome. Ich kenn mich zwar nicht mit dem Coding Zeug aus, finde es aber mehr als nur blöd das BLASC mehr von den Usern als vom "Coder" gefixt wird.

Vielleicht Zeitmangel oder ähnliches, man sollte evtl über eine Verstärkung des Teams oder ähnliches Nachdenken.


----------



## Nyana (23. Juni 2005)

Da hast Du natürlich recht, auf der anderen Seite ist es natürluch auch gut, daß man solche User hat.  Zusätzlich möchte ich Euch bitten, daß der das Team um B3n BLASC in ihrer Freizeit entwickelt hat und auch weiterentwickelt - und das unentgeltlich.

Leider ist aber durch die momentane Arbeits-, Prüfungs-, Diplomarbeits- & Urlaubssituation die Freizeit beim BLASC Team im moment gleich null, wir schauen daß wir den fix von adhome 'vorübergehend' als live Version schalten nach einigen internen Tests in unserer Gilde.

Diese Tests können nicht ausschließlich vom Entwickler-Team absolviert werden, da zwei von denen gar kein WoW spielen. Unsere Gilde hat selber größtes Interesse daran, daß BLASC fehlerfrei arbeitet, aber wir stecken halt nicht in der Entwicklung.

Sicherlich ist die Situation für Leute wie Euch oder mich selbst recht unbefriedigend, da wir uns alle an die Nutzung von BLASC gewöhnt haben, Störungen und Ausfälle nerven. Es ist schön, nicht auf englischsprachige Alternativen zurückgreifen zu müssen, wo man teilweise nicht weiss, wie diese oder jene Quest wieder übersetzt wird, aber wir sind und bleiben am Ball.

Gruß,
Nya


----------



## Gruenwurm (23. Juni 2005)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es sehr zeitaufwendig ist das ganze zu entwickeln und ständig zu verbessern.
Ich mach in meiner Freizeit auch viel mit solchem Zeugs und die Zeit rennt einem einfach davon.

Das Berufsleben und die Entwicklung eines solches Projektes unter einen Hut zu bekommen ist absolut nicht einfach und daher hab ich auch vollstes Verständnis dafür, dass der Support nicht so gut sein kann wie man es gerne hätte.

Zum Glück gibst ja aber noch die User die selber HotFixes anbieten. Ohne die wär das ganze sicher schon aus der Bahn geglitten.

Also auch mal ein Lob an die HotFixer unter uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (23. Juni 2005)

Bei mir funzt es nun auch wieder, hab grad den Fix für die Berufe eingebaut, das dürfte dann wohl auch klappen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bloß manuell hochladen geht immer noch net, da soll man immer noch die Datei angeben obwohl man die savedvariables.lua genommen hat UND BlascProfiler installiert ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## adhome (23. Juni 2005)

Noch ne Anmerkung von mir:

Es kann sein, dass WoW minimal langsamer wird. Vorallem der Start. Der Inhalt der Bags wird bei jeder Veränderung abgespeichert (weis auch nicht wofür, die Daten sind aber vorhanden). Beim Starten wird aber jedes einzelne Item in den Bag gelegt und somit wird immer wieder die Funktion aufgerufen. 

Persönlich hab ich keine Änderung festgestellt. Hab aber eh 100 Plugins die erst gestartet werden müssen. 

Deswegen bitte gründlich testen bevor ihr es zur live Version macht.


----------



## DeadEye (23. Juni 2005)

Wanderer schrieb:
			
		

> Leider funktioniert bei mir seit dem letztem Patch auch nichts mehr und auch obiger Patch hilft dabei nicht.
> Es werden vom BLASC Profiler nur noch Fehler produziert und Daten werden keine mehr aktuallisiert.
> 
> Schade, ich fand BLASC vom Prinzip her sehr gut, aber im moment hat man ausser extrem nervender PopUp Werbung nichts mehr von BLASC.
> ...




wenn du im spiel bist gib im chat mal

/script BLASCProfile={};

ein, dann logg dich einmal aus und wieder ein, bei mir hats so geklappt....


----------



## Nyana (23. Juni 2005)

Kazragore_BdC schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir funzt es nun auch wieder, hab grad den Fix für die Berufe eingebaut, das dürfte dann wohl auch klappen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn die Datei zu groß ist (je nach Interface/Addon bis zu 2-3mb) geht manuell uploaden nicht ... Standard Lua's sind nur so 300 - 500kb , da ist die Funktion kein Problem.

BLASC lädt ja nur die für die DB relevanten Daten hoch und nicht die Einstellungen von COSMOS, CT, o.ä.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (23. Juni 2005)

Des könnte hinkommen, die Datei hat bei mir 2,85 MB *g*
Solange es per Blasc geht isses ja egal.


----------



## zebok (24. Juni 2005)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich habe folgendes Problem
Bei mir zeigt er meine Gilde nicht an, oder wird sie erst angezeigt wenn man einen Rank hat.
Sonst funzt das Ding bei mir.
Vielen Dank an die Leute die es weiterentwickeln.
Hoffe nur, dass nach dem nächstem Patch nicht das selbe Prob auftaucht.


----------



## Poximus (24. Juni 2005)

Auch von mir nochmal ein danke :-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Super das auch die community stark ist :-)

Aber der Hammer wäre noch wenn jemand mal kurz php support geben würde,
Und mal einen fertigen code einer Mitgliederauflistung einer gilde reinschreiben würde in das PHP Forum :-)

Kennt sich da jemand aus?

mfg
Poximus


----------



## Wasser (25. Juni 2005)

Habe das Probleme das beim Beenden das Blasc Fenster kommt und sich dann aufhängt und somit keine Daten überträgt.
Jemand ne Ahnung worand das liegt.

Und die lua datei wo muß die hin es giebt 2 lua dateien im wow verzeichnis eine im verzeichnniss Blasc und eine im Addon verzeichnis und da noch mal Blasc ich habe bis jetzt beide ersetzt war das richtig?

Danke für die Hilfe im vorraus.

MFG
Wasser


----------



## CoYoT3 (26. Juni 2005)

Hab den ganzen thread durchgelesen , und ich glaub auch alles probiert.
Was mach ich nur falsch , gibt es eine ultimative lsöung das meine sig wieder
funktionier ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## adhome (26. Juni 2005)

Wer Probleme mit dem Start von Blasc hat sollte mal die Autoupdate Funktion ausstellen. Entweder über BlascConfig.exe oder in der Datei "World of Warcraft\BLASC\blasc.ini" die Zeile Update=1 in Update=0 ändern.

Die Lua datei könnt ihr in beide Verzeichnisse kopieren. 
Also unter :
\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp
und unter:
\World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\Blascprofiler

Bei wem es trotz erfolgreichem hochladen der Daten nicht funktioniert kann mal seine savedvariables.lua Datei zur Verfügung stellen. 
Am besten bei  http://rapidshare.de/


----------



## Thalion (26. Juni 2005)

Erstmal möchte ich den Erschaffern und 'adhome' für die tolle Arbeit danken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider habe ich immernoch ein kleines Problem mit der folgenden Fehlermeldung:


```
Zeichenkette: Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfile...
Zeile: 429
Nummer: Unendlich
Fehler:  attempt to index field `?' (a nil value)
--------------------------------------------------
Zeichenkette: Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfile...
Zeile: 399
Nummer: 1
Fehler:  attempt to index field `?' (a nil value)
```

Die passiert mit der aktuellen Version von adhome. Danach möchte Blasc auch die Daten nicht mehr hochladen. Die erstelle debug.txt kann ich bei Bedarf nachliefern.

Alle anderen Fehlerquellen (Autoupdate, etc.) sollte ich ausgeschlossen haben.


----------



## adhome (26. Juni 2005)

Dein Fehler liegt wirklich an meinem Hotfix. Er kommt wenn du zum ersten mal einen Char einlogst der noc nie erfasst wurde. Ein Hot-Hotfix könnte sein diese Zeile mal ins Chatfenster einzugeben.

/script BLASCProfile["char"] = {};BLASCProfile["char"][GetCVar("realmName")] = {};

oder

/script Profile_InitProfile();

Zusätzlich hier eine neue Version wo der Fehler eigentlich nicht mehr kommen sollte. 
http://rapidshare.de/files/2613343/BLASCProfiler.lua.html
Kanns aber hier und heute leider nicht testen.


----------



## Thalion (26. Juni 2005)

adhome schrieb:
			
		

> Zusätzlich hier eine neue Version wo der Fehler eigentlich nicht mehr kommen sollte.
> http://rapidshare.de/files/2613343/BLASCProfiler.lua.html
> Kanns aber hier und heute leider nicht testen.



Ist ja schneller wie die Feuerwehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habs grad getestet. Der Fehler tritt mit der neuen Version tatsächlich nicht mehr auf, wie man hier sehen kann:
http://black-legion.planet-multiplayer.de/...c&server=Lothar

Musste zuletzt neu installieren, daher waren die Chars nicht mehr drin. Komischerweise hatte sich das bei einem Char von selbst geregelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke Adhome


----------



## Wasser (26. Juni 2005)

So leit es mir tut aber das abschalten des Autoubdates hat zu keiner verbesserung geführt.
Sobald ich das Spiel verlasse hängt sich Blasc auf.

Noch jemand eine Idee?

MFG
Wasser


----------



## adhome (26. Juni 2005)

Wasser schrieb:
			
		

> So leit es mir tut aber das abschalten des Autoubdates hat zu keiner verbesserung geführt.
> Sobald ich das Spiel verlasse hängt sich Blasc auf.
> 
> Noch jemand eine Idee?
> ...



Hast du zufällig einen Proxy eingestellt? Schau mal bei Blascconfig nach.

Sonnst probeweise die savedvariables.lua umbennenen. 

(wowdigger)


----------



## Wasser (27. Juni 2005)

Also Proxy ist aus.
Aber eie Savedvariable.lua finde ich leider nicht.
Wo Soll die sein?
Und die soll ich einfach nur umbennen damit Blasc sie neu Anlegt oder wie?

MFG
Wasser


----------



## Merianna (27. Juni 2005)

Habe das prob auch aber nur wenn ich andere char. viewer & profiler anhabe


----------



## Wasser (28. Juni 2005)

Wenn du bitte was machst?


----------



## Nyana (28. Juni 2005)

Wasser schrieb:
			
		

> Also Proxy ist aus.
> Aber eie Savedvariable.lua finde ich leider nicht.
> Wo Soll die sein?
> Und die soll ich einfach nur umbennen damit Blasc sie neu Anlegt oder wie?
> ...


Die Datei befindet sich in Deinem World of Warcraft Verzeichnis ..\WTF\_Accountname_\ und speichert alle relevanten Daten von Fenstereinstellungen und Interface-Setups (z.B. COSMoS) als auch die Daten die BLASC für die Auswertung Deiner Ausrüstung / Skills, etc. benötigt.


----------



## Wasser (28. Juni 2005)

Habe sie umbenannt.
WoW hat jetzt eine neue erstellt.
Aber noch keine verbesserung des fehlers.
Hängt sich immer noch auf

MFG
Wasser


----------



## Elmono (28. Juni 2005)

Ich bekomme auch bei jedem Start von WoW eine Fehlermeldung von BLASC, der Datenaustausch funktioniert aber, dank dem Hotfix, einwandfrei: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings wird trotzdem meine Gilde (ASGARD) nicht angezeigt. Irgendeine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Nyana (28. Juni 2005)

Wenn das die auf der Vorseite beschriebene Fehlermeldung ist, dafür hat adhome auch einen Fix gebaut...


----------



## CoYoT3 (28. Juni 2005)

also was muss ich denn jetzt anstellen damit es funktioniert ?

Komm bei sovielen sachen total durcheinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte jemand beschreiben was ich downloaden muss und einstellen muss

damit meine sigs wieder gehen ? 

von anfang an evtl. noch mal alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2005)

Bei mir geht es nicht ganz.Es zeigt zwar mein lvl an aber nicht meine Gilde und meine Berufe.Ich habe mir alle dowloads hier runter geladen.
Wenn ich mein Herold manuel hoch lade kommt immer der Fehler

Warning: array_keys(): The first argument should be an array in /docroot/black-legion.info/include/update/wowdb.inc.php on line 159

Ich hatte es auch nochmal neu installiert, hatt aber auch nichts gbracht.
Weis einer woran es liegt.


----------



## Elmono (28. Juni 2005)

Nyana schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das die auf der Vorseite beschriebene Fehlermeldung ist, dafür hat adhome auch einen Fix gebaut...
> [post="93527"][/post]​



Gut, werde das mal testen, hoffentlich klappts dann auch mit der Gilde wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elmono (28. Juni 2005)

Habe gerade den Hotfix installiert, die Fehlermeldung ist weg, aber immer noch keine Gilde in Sicht. Irgendwelche idee warum das so sein könnte?


----------



## Merianna (28. Juni 2005)

Elmono schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade den Hotfix installiert, die Fehlermeldung ist weg, aber immer noch keine Gilde in Sicht. Irgendwelche idee warum das so sein könnte?
> [post="93574"][/post]​



is bei mir auch das prob
jetzt geht es auf einmal





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elmono (29. Juni 2005)

Bei mir gehts auch wieder, warum ist mir egal, solange es wieder lüppt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (29. Juni 2005)

fix is up seit gestern.


----------



## Uzgur (29. Juni 2005)

Irgendwas müsst ihr noch fixen, das mit dem Upload klappt nicht so ganz... Seit dem Patch kommen wenigstens keine Fehlermeldungen mehr und das Datensammeln klappt auch. Allerdings war keiner meiner Chars in der Datenbank nach dem Beenden von WoW - beim manuellen Upload kriege ich (auf Grund der Grösse meiner SavedVariables.lua, ich benutze viele AddOns die Daten sammeln) einen Timeout.

Wenn ich nur die BLASC-Einträge manuell hochlade klappt es auf einmal! (D. h. ich hab eine neue Datei erstellt, wo nur die BLASC-Einträge drin sind.) Also vermute ich mal, dass der Parser einfach noch suboptimal ist. Wenn ihr die Datei vertraulich behandelt, kann ich euch die SavedVariables.lua mal zuschicken.


----------



## B3N (29. Juni 2005)

Einfach deine lua an blasc@black-legion.info und am besten noch mit der debug.txt, diese wird im blasc verzeichnis abgelegt wenn du blasc im debug modus startest (link im startmenu).

*edit*

Hatte mich bei der email vertippt sorry aber keine sorge .de gehört auch uns, nur wird die mail dann verworfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtige ist also blasc@black-legion.info


----------



## Uzgur (29. Juni 2005)

Ich hab's mal im Debug gestartet, aber es wird keine debug.txt erzeugt... Ich hab noch eine Idee an was es liegen kann, das probier ich noch aus - wenn das nicht klappt, schick ich euch ne Email mit genauen Informationen.

EDIT: Hab die debug.txt gefunden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glurak (30. Juni 2005)

also der hotfix scheint zuz funzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nur noch eine frage 


wann bekommt ihr den autostart bug behoben ?


----------



## B3N (30. Juni 2005)

Glurak schrieb:
			
		

> also der hotfix scheint zuz funzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sind wir dran im Moment - ist das nächste was gefixt werden sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

